# EEA2 & EEA 1 documentation



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

hi guys,
I came to UK on EEA Family Permit last month and now i intend to apply for EEA1 & EEA2 so it would be highly appreciated if you guys guide me through the followings;

1) my wife is working for the last 4-5 weeks on part time basis, and have pay slips also will it be enough to apply for eea1 and eea2?

2) my wife has attended the interview for NiNo but not yet issued, however i have been issued with NiNo, can we still apply for eea1 and eea2 or should we wait for my wife's NiNo? 

3) I am thinking to apply for both application together should put all documents in one envelope?

4) i am going to submit following documents;
4.1) EEA1 & EEA2 applications 
4.2) My passport
4.3) My wife's ID card
4.4) My wife's pay slips for the last 4 weeks
4.5) Copies of my residence card in Cyprus and in Estonia
4.6) copy of our marriage Certificate
4.7) copy of my NINO
4.8) Photos as required for EE1 & EEA2
4.9) copy of register in estonia showing my wife name, my name and my kids name on it.

if there is any other document should i include pls let me know or if there is any document that i should not submit pls let me know also. 

5) since i am going to submit both application together, will it be enough to submit only id card of my wife with both application and keep her passport with us or i have to submit the id card and passport of my wife seperately with both application? i hope you guys understand what am i asking if i didnt explain well!!!

6) again, how long will it take to receive COA for both applications?

7) once i have applied for residence card and not receive the COA and my EEA Family permit is expired, will it be ok to remain in uk or i have to leave UK? my EEA FP still have 3.5 months to expire.

thanking you all guys in advance for your answers and for your guidance

regards and God bless u all 

Amar


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> hi guys,
> I came to UK on EEA Family Permit last month and now i intend to apply for EEA1 & EEA2 so it would be highly appreciated if you guys guide me through the followings;
> 
> 1) my wife is working for the last 4-5 weeks on part time basis, and have pay slips also will it be enough to apply for eea1 and eea2?
> ...


1) Yes.

2) You can apply right now.

3) Yes.

4) Read above.

5) She must send her passport.

6) In the past, it used to take a few weeks. Nowadays, you might not even get one.

7) For as long as your EU-spouse is exercising treaty rights in the UK, you are entitled to stay and work as well.

*) If you have a tenancy agreement and/or council tax bill, please include a copy of either-or.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Jrge for the answer, its very nice of you.

Unfortunately i dont have tenancy agreement and/or council tax bill, since we rent a room in sharing flat the people are unable to provide us with such documents. So pls let me know what should i do in this case.

2nd, the address that is written on the forms is the same just European Applications EEA1 and European application EEA2 so should i write on the envelope European Application EEA1 & EEA2 and send both application together. i hope i u understand what i m trying to explain.

3rd, do i have to send my residence cards of estonia and cyprus in orginal + copies or just copies? marriage certificate orginal + copy or just copy? estonian register original + copy or just copy? 

thanks for your answer in advance.

P.S. can you please explain in details the answer for the question No. 6 of above post. please.

God Bless you,

regards,
Amar


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> Thanks Jrge for the answer, its very nice of you.
> 
> *1)* Unfortunately i dont have tenancy agreement and/or council tax bill, since we rent a room in sharing flat the people are unable to provide us with such documents. So pls let me know what should i do in this case.
> 
> ...


1) Any other document with your name and hers on it? Bank Statements, perhaps? If not, then don't worry about it. 

2) Place both applications in the same envelope. Write on it: European Applications EEA1

3.1) It is up to you what to send in excess of what is required. But, should you decide to send it, make sure are originals.

3.2) Original copy. Keep your Original, original certificate well protected.

3.3) Original copy. Keep your Original, original certificate well protected.

4) Do not put all your hopes on receiving a Certificate of Application (COA) after submitting your applications, simply because you might not get one. Of the last three applications that I have lodged, neither applicant received it, but received their RC's within 4 months.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) Any other document with your name and hers on it? Bank Statements, perhaps? If not, then don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


thanks for all your help. i will contact you again before submitting my application. when every thing is ready to seal the envelope. 

thanks very much.

bye


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) Any other document with your name and hers on it? Bank Statements, perhaps? If not, then don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> pls answer


FYI: Bear in mind that I travel accross time zones daily! Hence, my replies might not be prompt.

I meant to only submit Original copies (an identical copy of the original document, normally certified by the proper authority).

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> FYI: Bear in mind that I travel accross time zones daily! Hence, my replies might not be prompt.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot jrge...


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

hi, i have sent my EEA1 and EEA2 together to UKBA last week with 2 prepaid royal mail envelopes. when should i hope to receive my original documents back? or COA?

2nd, my wife has changed the employment so do i have to send new payslips of hers or no.

thanks for the answer in advance.


regards, Amar


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> hi, i have sent my EEA1 and EEA2 together to UKBA last week with 2 prepaid royal mail envelopes. when should i hope to receive my original documents back? or COA?
> 
> 2nd, my wife has changed the employment so do i have to send new payslips of hers or no.
> 
> ...


Original documents might be returned within 6 months, and COA's "might" be sent within 6-8 weeks. But as previously advised, you might not get one at all.

There's no need to send new payslips.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

hi guys,

thanks very much for all the help and guidance throughout the procedure for eea family permit and eea1 and eea2 application.

I am glad to inform you that today i have received my COA permitting me to work from UKBA and without you all guys it would not be possible. thanks again.

May i ask, what will be the next step after i have received COA?

Thanking you in advance for your answer.

regards,

Amar


----------

